# Beautiful Mandarin Duck At The Pond Today



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

In the 10+ years that I have been going to Village Pond Park, this is only the second time I've ever seen a Mandarin duck there. He is gorgeous!

http://www.rims.net/Mandarin/

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We've had a few of those at our local Swan Lake, but I never knew what they were--only that they were especially beautiful. We didn't see any the last time we went. I think ever since they posted not to feed the birds, they've all left.

Pidgey


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*wow*

I cannot get over the colours and the designs of the feathers on that bird - it really is a showpiece of nature. Thanks for the lovely photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> We've had a few of those at our local Swan Lake, but I never knew what they were--only that they were especially beautiful. We didn't see any the last time we went. I think ever since they posted not to feed the birds, they've all left.
> 
> Pidgey


The Mandarins are closely related to Wood Ducks (http://www.rims.net/2006Feb25/target17.html). We get a fair number of Wood Ducks each year but rarely a Mandarin. I've also seen one or two Harlequin Ducks at the pond .. they are really amazing looking .. http://www.1000birds.com/images/Harlequin-Duck16198.jpg

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

WOW, I Never Thougth A Duck Could Be So Pretty. I'm In Love Now. I Just Love The Colors And Design Of both The Ducks Are They A rare Breed Of Duck. Or One That Is rare To See. They Are Very Pretty. 

Have A Great Day,
jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> WOW, I Never Thougth A Duck Could Be So Pretty. I'm In Love Now. I Just Love The Colors And Design Of both The Ducks Are They A rare Breed Of Duck. Or One That Is rare To See. They Are Very Pretty.
> 
> Have A Great Day,
> jennifer


Hi Jennifer .. Wood Ducks are quite common. Mandarins and Harlequins are rarely seen here in Southern California. I'm not even sure if Mandarins are considered a native species.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I've Never Seen Such A Pretty Duck You Are So Lucky To Have A Pond Close To Go And See Them. When i Lived Near The Water (Morehead City , NC ) i Loved watching The Ducks When I Was A Kid Got To Help Save Alot From A Oil Spill. It Was great. But Never Saw Ducks As Pretty As The Ones You've Seen. We Had the Wood Ducks I Think. Being A Kid Was So long Ago  .
Thanks For Shareing The Pictures I Really Did Like Them Alot. 

Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> Being A Kid Was So long Ago  .
> 
> Jennifer


Well, me being a kid was a quarter of a century longer ago than when you were a kid  You're just a young whippersnapper  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, me being a kid was a quarter of a century longer ago than when you were a kid  You're just a young whippersnapper
> 
> Terry


Those ducks are absolutely stunning, Terry! You captured some great pictures! 

Are the females less colorful? It's usually the males who sport all the latest in color fashion!  

ROFL...can relate to young whippersnappers! Celebrating my 70th in 2008 even makes you a young 'un to me, Terry...however, since I've never caught up with my chronolongical age, I still consider myself a young whippersnapper too...even if I DO remember days before TV, typewriters, roller skates with keys, saddle shoes, ducktail hair styles, and.......!  

HUGS
Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for my new desktop - only problem, I can't figure out which picture but think #10. Boy, is that a beautiful duck. He is so tiny too particularly beside the bigger ducks and geese. This was a treat because I have never seen one.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen a duck like that before, at the outdoor flamingo enclosure at the Flamingo hotel in Vegas. They also have an African crane, a mute swan, some koi, 2 other swans and some other birds.

The one in your pic looks kind of like the one I've seen, they're nice looking. Heh, I wouldn't mind having one their feathers to put in a scrapbook, I got a white pigeon feather from a bird my friend, Lana used to have.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Terry!

Wow! Those photos were spectacular! Thanks for sharing them!
So glad you were blessed to see that beautiful Mandarin!

Every spring for the last 3 years, I'm blessed to have the same sweet little Ducky couple come to take a bath and eat every evening at 6pm sharp! As soon as the weather gets warmer, they disappear. ???

Your pics made me look forward to next spring to see them again!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the pics of this beautiful duck. I'm off to the pond in a little bit to see if he is still there. 

The females are not nearly so colorful. Here's a good picture of a pair (also tons of other great bird photos on this site): 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...uck&um=1&start=2&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=2

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I wound up putting photo #10 on our (fairly) new laptop which Lewis uses most of the time. He had just come home from the dentist after getting 5 crowns, opened laptop and said "wow, what a pretty duck - where did you get it".


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a lovely duck. I'm partial to what we call "the ugly ducks"  , the ones that have all the red bumps around their faces. We had those when I was a kid in the country and I just think they're so cute. Christin, how nice you have spring visitors, they are cuties too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> What a lovely duck. I'm partial to what we call "the ugly ducks"  , the ones that have all the red bumps around their faces. We had those when I was a kid in the country and I just think they're so cute. Christin, how nice you have spring visitors, they are cuties too.



I _think_ you may be referring to the Muscovy, MJ. Have you watched Mr. Flapper's episodes? There are some there.

I'm sure "ducky" members will be along to confirm or correct my guess... I like 'em too!

Amazing how Mother Natures uses her "painting" talents with some animals! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I wound up putting photo #10 on our (fairly) new laptop which Lewis uses most of the time. He had just come home from the dentist after getting 5 crowns, opened laptop and said "wow, what a pretty duck - where did you get it".


   Glad he liked it, Maggie!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep, MJ .. Shi is right .. you had Muscovy ducks. I positively adore Muscovies!

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

...it's official - if I lived in CA, I'd be begging to help take care of those birds, TAWhatley. I'm the kind of guy that can sit in the grass and watch birds all day. And here you are with such an assortment, GRR


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> ...it's official - if I lived in CA, I'd be begging to help take care of those birds, TAWhatley. I'm the kind of guy that can sit in the grass and watch birds all day. And here you are with such an assortment, GRR


I think you would thoroughly enjoy spending time at my local duck pond. We sometimes get some very interesting visitors (like the Mandarin) and especially this time of year with the fall migration in full swing. We almost always have 4-6 Eurasian Wigeons each fall/winter, and they bring the birders out by the droves .. not because they are particularly spectacular looking but because they are not often seen in this area. I've been going to this particular duck pond every day for more than a decade now, and I never tire of it. There is also a sizeable flock of feral pigeons that hang out there during the day, and I love seeing them also.

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

The only wildlife that we've been getting are those that aren't seen commonly. The problem is that they're becoming too common. Coyotes, bears, that sort of thing. Saw my first bear last week - to say that I was awed would be an understatement. With coyotes I mainly hear em. Each year they get closer and closer. My father and I both agree that they're about 3/4 mile away. For all we know they do come around, but at least they aren't seen. 

Do you get Shypokes (Great Blue Heron's) out there? 

Yesterday we had a flock of canadian geese land at the pond. The chinese geese went nuts, especially Gilbert. Honking his head off, but refused to go and chase em off. I actually wished for a goose muzzle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, we have Great Blue Herons here .. magnificent birds. They aren't often at the duck pond, but every now and then one shows up for a short time.

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

The Shypokes that come around here tend to focus on the bullfrogs. They don't seem to keen on the fish for some reason. They'll eat em, but they're not the first choice.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Mandarins are not a breed they are a species of wild waterfowl. Like wood ducks they are a non domesticated species of waterfowl. Wood ducks are native to the states. Mandarins are not, they come from China and also can be found in Korea. There pretty common to see because they have escaped from collectors. I used to breed mandarins and stopped ever since a raccoon broke into my 30'x30' aviary and killed 42 of them. There really cool birds but very flighty and need an aviary where they can swim and fly up to perch.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Mandarin was still at the pond this morning and was happily snoozing in the midst of a bunch of Pekins and Canada Geese (who were also snoozing). I think he is pretty comfortable there at the pond.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Terry. I'm not terribly duck savvy, but am learning from the conversations here. I was surprised at how small the Mandarins are. He looks like a rowboat next to a bunch of tugboats. 

Margaret


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey terry could you ever own a duck like that as a pet? Or is that a protected bird? The colors are so drop dead beautiful. Now if you could have them as a pet then maybe someday I would get one. Cute little guy. 


Cindy


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

You should see how big call ducks are...or rather how small. 
As for pets, I'm not sure. I know there are ducks you can get as pets, but getting a duck diaper just seems...cruel to me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Hey terry could you ever own a duck like that as a pet? Or is that a protected bird? The colors are so drop dead beautiful. Now if you could have them as a pet then maybe someday I would get one. Cute little guy.
> 
> Cindy


Mandarin's are a non-native species, so you could legally own one. I'm not sure how good of a pet they would make .. he seems pretty flighty to me and Grim posted the same about his Mandarins.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> You should see how big call ducks are...or rather how small.
> As for pets, I'm not sure. I know there are ducks you can get as pets, but getting a duck diaper just seems...cruel to me.


Here's a little Call Duck between two regular sized Pekins ..










Duck diapers are not for me and my ducks, but they certainly do work for many people who have house ducks.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a delicious thread with lots of pics of gorgeous birds!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That little Call Duck lost her life in the fires .. just found out .. she was adopted this past Sunday and lost her life in the fires on Tuesday .. I am GUTTED ..

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, Terry, this is terrible news. I am so sorry for the poor little baby.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How distressing!!! You think you could relax after they are adopted but sometimes the unthinkable happens! So many lives destroyed in those fires!


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Aw man and it was such a purty snowy too! 

About those pekins, I noticed one is a drake, is the other one a female? As for their beaks...I've never had a pekin with such a colorful beak before. Threw me off.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> Aw man and it was such a purty snowy too!
> 
> About those pekins, I noticed one is a drake, is the other one a female? As for their beaks...I've never had a pekin with such a colorful beak before. Threw me off.


Yes, one is a drake and the other a female. The female was attacked by a dog and had a HUGE bite wound in the middle of her back. Those two used to live at Woodbridge in Irvine but were pulled out when the female was so badly injured. They have been given to my care to decide whether to place them as pets or put them back at Woodbridge .. trust me .. they will become pets. They are both very old, and there is no way they are going to go back. Woodbridge is a lovely and mostly safe place, but these two are just too old and don't need the risk any more. My friend, Kiem, is adopting them and a third very elderly Pekin boy from Yorba Regional Park. Those three are with me for a bit longer until the old girl finishes her meds. Kiem was here today and adopted the crippled Pekin youngster and the small and crippled wild type duck that I had. I don't know what I would do without Kiem and Bart.

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Aieee! My first duck was a Pekin and his name.....was Ducky (hey, he was my first duck). Well, that second winter he got attacked. Looked like his back was ripped out. My father wanted me to put him down, but I refused and I took care of him for the following 3 months...... He healed completely and ended up bigger than ever. Stayed away from the pond in winter though.


----------

